
Please Stop Protesting on Behalf of Billionaires and Globalist Corporations - cronjobber
https://medium.com/@trentlapinski/dear-democrats-please-stop-protesting-on-behalf-of-insane-billionaires-and-globalist-corporations-b4e7f21651a4
======
bostand
Wait, Trump is a billionaire and also does business all over the world, which
makes him a globalist.

Hmmm... this is all so confusing...

